# IN-floor trough-duct?



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a customer who is building a new manufacturing/assembly building.

He wants some sort of "floor duct" to install in several straight runs from the back wall and then out 40 feet. This stuff would be maybe 4x4 inches, with a flush mount cover on top that could withstand a forklift running over it. The cover would be removable along its entire length.

He plans to have us install complete cable assemblies in there (such as MC or TC cable), and have them emerge at appropriate locations to power his equipment. This system would allow him to expand or relocate equipment easily, without having to cut the floor up each time they do such a thing. They do NOT want any "ceiling drops" as the roof is over 25 feet up.

We are looking to install maybe 200 feet of the stuff (5 runs x 40 foot).

When I inquired at the local supply house, they quoted me some Wiremold stuff that costs over a hundred dollars a foot! (Over $21,000 for the lot) 

Now, this is way more than I had expected it would be, so before I submit my proposal to the owner, I want to know if any of you here have had experience with this type of product, and what it's approximate cost should be.

Any sources out there?


----------



## dezwitinc (Dec 5, 2007)

Check with Square D distributor.
They make trench duct.
My concern is that with the type of cable assemblies that you intend to install, you will be over the fill limits before you get much into them.


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

Further looking into this reveals that the minimum size available would be a 6" width. There would not be many cables per trench, due to the number of trenches available.


----------



## frenchelectrica (Sep 26, 2003)

kbsparky said:


> I have a customer who is building a new manufacturing/assembly building.
> 
> He wants some sort of "floor duct" to install in several straight runs from the back wall and then out 40 feet. This stuff would be maybe 4x4 inches, with a flush mount cover on top that could withstand a forklift running over it. The cover would be removable along its entire length.
> 
> ...



I dont know but let me suggest the idea here.,,

if you used the 6X6 throughway why not just countersunk it a little and put in 3/8 steel plate above it [ the steel plate will be wider than the wireway ductwork.]
the reason why i mention because most forklift trucks weight in more than 8,000 lbs + whatever the load they carry along the way it can take a beating.

just a thought.

the last machine shop i done that i countersunk it and ran with 10 mm plate on it it hold up with 21,000 lb forklift truck [ it have soild rubber wheels on it.

i used the 8X8 thruway that time.

Merci, Marc


----------

